
100 years of global aging, in one GIF - nfriedly
http://www.vox.com/2016/5/20/11715620/global-aging
======
nfriedly
> ...better integration of women into the workplace should raise a country's
> birthrate.

Why is this? It seems a bit counterintuitive to me.

